# New light/medium vehicle concepts



## a_majoor (12 Jul 2008)

While not totally new, this article brings several ideas together in one place. Some of the ideas are a bit of a stretch; 1 MW of "on the spot" power is @1300 HP without any conversion losses (almost the output of a Leopard II). Other ideas might not pass the soldierproof or battlefield toughness threshhold. Interesting to see what develops. Pictures on link.

http://www.defensereview.com/article744.html



> *Ultra AP and Ultra 3T Concept/Experimental Armored Vehicles for U.S. Infantry*
> Posted on Tuesday, June 07 @ 15:35:45 PDT by davidc
> 
> by David Crane
> ...


----------

